# Light Bar's



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

I'm sure this may have been discussed on here before, but has anyone mounted a light bar on their plow light frame ?

Another words my buddies plow lights are ok, but he was thinking about mounting a light bar on the frame in between the lights themselves.

Just curious if anyone has done this before.

TIA


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

I was considering this. But after talking with a few guys decided against it. I think they would only help after it's stopped snowing. The glare would be pretty bad when it is snowing.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Welded a flat bar between lights. 20" bar .. makes huges difference


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

One thing on those lights, they’re usually restricted to off road use only and are usually not SAE compliant. 
So if you end up going that route, make sure it’s off when you get on the road.
In Michigan they’re also supposed to be covered when on the road. 

Rigid industries makes a light that’s SAE compliant, I’m not sure about other brands


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

BossPlow2010 said:


> One thing on those lights, they're usually restricted to off road use only and are usually not SAE compliant.
> So if you end up going that route, make sure it's off when you get on the road.
> In Michigan they're also supposed to be covered when on the road.
> 
> Rigid industries makes a light that's SAE compliant, I'm not sure about other brands


Yea around us in nj people drive around with full size bars on a summer night. No rules here it feels like. But we still dont try to blind people


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

iceyman said:


> Yea around us in nj people drive around with full size bars on a summer night. No rules here it feels like. But we still dont try to blind people


No wonder they won't let you pump your own gas.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

That's a town in Oregon.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

BossPlow2010 said:


> No wonder they won't let you pump your own gas.


I stay warm in a blizzard tho lol


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

JustJeff said:


> That's a town in Oregon.


That's the whole state.
From what I was told they only let motorcycles pump there own


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

dieselss said:


> That's the whole state.
> From what I was told they only let motorcycles pump there own


Depending on where you go you have to pump your own diesel


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

dieselss said:


> That's the whole state.
> From what I was told they only let motorcycles pump there own


Ya, I knew it was something like that, and that it wasn't NJ.


----------



## Brndnstffrd (Mar 8, 2013)

iceyman said:


> Yea around us in nj people drive around with full size bars on a summer night. No rules here it feels like. But we still dont try to blind people


At least in NJ they only use them at night. Here in CT they use them 24/7. Day/night doesn't matter. If the key is on, the lights are on. At night its even worse because then they have their ghetto headlights, highbeams, and fog lights all going along with the lightbar.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

If I could I would smash every single 1 of those I saw on the road. It's illegal here to use off road lights but all the DB's do it and it seems that they either drive newer cheeps or trucks with bull bags hanging from them.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

When do you plan to use this? 

On or off road?

If you are not traveling, do you plow with your headlights on?

It just seems to me (as I do not plow with headlights on) there would never be a time to use this light bar.


----------



## Autorick (Nov 17, 2016)

I also was thinking about adding some smaller LED lights to both of my old plow trucks too. I did some back up lights on one and what a difference on the improvement of my visability. I plow my driveway and about a 1/2 mile of private road in the woods only. Often I am plowing after work in the dark, and surrounded by obstacles.


----------

